# How would you code this! - micropuncture technique



## Lynda Wetter (Apr 13, 2011)

Technique: After the risks, benefits and alternatives were explained 
the patient and written, informed consent was obtained, the patient 
was placed supine on the fluoroscopic table. The groin was prepped 
and draped in sterile fashion and 1% lidocaine was used for local 
anesthesia. With micropuncture technique the right common femoral 
artery was accessed and a guidewire was placed. Over the wire 
exchange for a 5 French sheath through which a 4 French Omni flush 
catheter was made. An abdominal aortogram was performed. The catheter 
was withdrawn to the bifurcation and pelvic arteriogram was 
performed. Utilizing up and over technique the left external iliac 
artery was selected and a left lower extremity runoff was performed. 
The catheter was withdrawn into the right external iliac artery and a 
right lower extremity runoff was performed. The catheter was removed 
and 6 French AngioSeal was used to achieve hemostasis. There were no 
complications and the patient tolerated the procedure well


----------



## sspain (Apr 13, 2011)

I just have a 2010 CPT here at the moment, but I believe the catheterization and contrast study of the aorta would be 36200, and the first external iliac (the left) would be 36246, since this is a second order vessel.  The right external iliac would be the add on code of 36248.  I don't think these codes would have change in 2011, but double check to be sure.  This is assuming you are coding the provider actually performing the study and NOT radiologic supervision and interpretation.


----------



## MLS2 (Apr 14, 2011)

I would code 75625/75716/36246.


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Apr 14, 2011)

MLS2 said:


> I would code 75625/75716/36246.



I'd seconded that!

Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## 00029754 (Apr 26, 2011)

75625, 75717, 75774, & 36246


----------



## nelcap (Apr 26, 2011)

75625, 75716, 75774, 36246, g0269


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Apr 26, 2011)

nelcap said:


> 75625, 75716, 75774, 36246, g0269



Can't use 75774 since the catheter was not moved into a more selective position.

Jim Pawloski, CIRCC, R.T. (R)(CV)


----------



## nelcap (Apr 27, 2011)

it says external iliac was selected, you add 75774


----------

